# P&G Buying Natura Pet Foods



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

So I just found out that Proctor & Gamble is purchasing Natura - makers of EVO, Innova, and California Naturals dog food.

We have had Hobie on Innova since we brought her home but I'm not sure how I feel about now purchasing her food from a company that specializes in shampoo and household cleaning products.

From what I've heard, the formulation and quality of Iams/Eukanuba changed drastically after P&G purchased the company that manufactured those brands. Does anyone know if this is true?

Would you continue to feed your pet Innova or any of Natura's brands after being purchased by a Consumer Packaged Goods industry giant??

http://truthaboutpetfood.com/articles/follow-up-information-about-natura-sale.html


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

PP - I've always thought EVO to be a good substitute for what we feed our V (Orijen) and even considered switching brands for variety becuase of the quality and protein content. We often buy Innova wet food to mix with our dry as a treat every now and then. With the acquisition by P&G of EVO - I wouldn't consider it now - I hope they don't mess with the formula of those brands - they really have a nice line of healthy dog food.

This is the statement that says it all in that article ... at the end of the day it's just a business :-\

"P&G is interested in further expansion into this very attractive and exciting market arena and the acquisition of Natura Pet Products will enable a complementary opportunity to do so alongside P&G’s current Iams and Eukanuba brands."

Thanks for passing on the info - good catch!


----------



## 19Delta (Jan 20, 2010)

My local dog food store is currently selling Evo and Innova but will be dropping them on their next order as the owner does not think that P&G will continue with the same quality they currently have. She is currently researching what brands to pick up on their place.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

We have gradually switched Hobie to Orijen. She LOVES it. I have never seen her so excited over food. Well, food that isn't on someone else's plate, that is. ;D

My store said they will continue to sell the Innova until they see a change in the ingredients, which they are also anticipating.


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

Just another reason why a raw food diet is the best way to go!

(LOL! Had to throw my two cents in!)


----------

